# please help me



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Guys I need help I cant decide on what bike to buy sorry but kawasaki is out I ride 90% mud and water the other 10% is trails getting to the mud holes whatever i get has to be able to handle 30 silverbacks I like the can am 800 r outlander but they dont have alot of ground clearance somebody give my some ideas thanks


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

i couldnt imagine anything else besides a kawi, or a can am, but thats me, good luck man


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah when you have been screwed as bad as I have been by kawasaki dont know if I will ever be able to go back


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

If not a Brute Force then how about a Schwinn or a Huffy


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

The new arctic cats are nice bruteman


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

How about the polaris 850, kinda bulky but it would be something i would look at for me


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im with HRM. the mudpro 700 would be a good bike to buy - single cylinder reliability, EFI, snorked already, seals likely to be better suited for what we do, will fit 31's with a 2" lift.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

canam are nice but your gonna have problems there too just in different areas and i say a 700grizz or mudpro being only bad thing with the grizz is the snorks are a pain but once you have them done your done


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep mud pro is looking very good just because its a single cylinder I already miss my brute does anybody know what a good price is for a mud pro 2009


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteman said:


> does anybody know what a good price is for a mud pro 2009



about $10. hahhaah... j/k.. :nutkick:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

so you already got rid of the brute, wow i dont think i could part with mine i know there pain in the ace sometimes but man the power, looks and everything else about them i love, and clutch work is too simple hahaha compared to other makes


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Well no but the insurance is looking at it the motor is in about 100 pieces and i only had 421 miles on it the stealership says $6311 to fix it I would say the insurance will total that out my other opipion is to buy it back and get a salavage motor and send it to flynt but I dont know how much money I want to put into a salavage titled brute


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your kaw experience. I would have to say mudpro or popo 850


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I got a Buddy in the same boat, Thrashed his Motor, He's scorned now.....

Bought his kid a Honda 250, swears he's gettin one for himself


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If your wanting a Good built bike....a Suzuki King Quad 750.

If not a Can-Am 800 or a Polaris 850....those new 850s are NICE....nothing like the the 800s....built a LOT better IMO. Polaris did there homework on the 850's


----------

